# How to find the lockf file ?



## yopyop22 (May 25, 2009)

Hi,
   first sorry for my anglish i am a french canadian. 

When i look in my server with TOP optino i see a lot of 

state : LOCKF - command : httpd 

can i find the page or the process who created this lockf state ? 

thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2009)

Suggested reading:
http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-hackers@freebsd.org/msg21927.html

lockf(1)
lockf(3)
flock(2)


----------



## yopyop22 (May 25, 2009)

Hi,
    ok really thanks about that, i understand better now 

thanks


----------

